# RE: Menopur and Bloating



## saffron3 (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi 
I am on third round of ivf, and this time round have been stimming with menopur. It is day 10 today and I have put on  3/4 pounds over the last week - I haven't been eating more than usual - been very good with the whole healthy eating thing - and was wondering if anyone else had found that they have gained weight or could it just be water retention/bloating because my tummy is feeling very sore.
Thanks
Saffron.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I wasn't on menopur (was on gonal f) but the bloating could be down to the increasing size of follicles.  
How many follicles did you have at your last stim scan ?  I know I ended up with 28 follicles and was really bloated and uncomfortable but I was at risk of OHSS (thankfully didn't get) ...not trying to worry you but it's worth keeping an eye on. Even with our first IVF, where I wasn't at risk of OHSS (21 follies but alot were smaller), I was still very very bloated.

Are you continuing to drink at least 2 litres of water a day ?

Perhaps if you're concerned I would contact your clinic.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Fluffywithteeth (Sep 25, 2006)

hullo saffron
I was on menopur too and had v similar thing of feelign like i blew up like a balloon (didn't weight myself though). Like Natasha says, v worth checking with clinic re (remote!) chance of OHSS. I had a alot of follies too which i think did account for it
Good Luck!
fluffy x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi Saffron,

I went up a dress size almost overnight when on Menopur. It soon went after ec and I ended up not having gained any weight at all on my cycle. As the others say, drink lots of water and talk to your clinic to rule out OHSS


----------



## smallfish (May 13, 2007)

Hey there

I just went through a menopur stint. Wasn't that great reaction wise with follicles i had 8 average sized follicles, think they drained 10. I bloated hugely, ridiculously so, and still am. My friend on the other hand, barely bloated at all.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm on menopur for IUI and when stimming bloat incredibly too


----------



## saffron3 (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi all
Thanks for the advise, am still feeling really bloated!! Am going in for ec tomorrow so am quite nervous.
Saffron.


----------



## smallfish (May 13, 2007)

Oh Good Luck!!!! 

*hugs tight*

Let us know how it goes! xxx


----------



## Fluffywithteeth (Sep 25, 2006)

good luck with ec - everything crossed!


----------

